# Is my LCD Monitor dying?



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

I've had this problem for a few months, basically when I turn my monitor on it will be black, and the picture will slowly fade in from black to normal but it will take a few minutes. Now once it does this, the monitor and picture are fine, I just have this problem when I turn it on.

Does this mean I should be looking for a new LCD soon?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I wouldnt worry about it. I guess you leave the pc on all the time?
Then it goes to sleep? If your going to be away from the pc for over
2 hours I recommend shutting it down.


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

I shut it down at night and turn on in mornin and leave it running basically the whole day.

But I have dual monitors, one is the the other is the one I have problem with.


----------



## SpheX (Oct 21, 2009)

"Bump" My habbits are the same and so is my problem. what was the outcome?


----------



## SpheX (Oct 21, 2009)

Just found answer here "http://www.pcmech.com/article/lcd-monitor-troubleshooting-101/"


----------



## MJK (Aug 18, 2007)

SpheX said:


> "Bump" My habbits are the same and so is my problem. what was the outcome?


I got a new monitor in July, but the old one still worked but kept doing this for 8 months.


----------

